# Playing too rough?



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Search online at the forum, someone had posted a video of appropriate play and not appropriate play. She also wrote quite a bit about what it'd look like. Should help. I have two and when we first got the second I was uncomfortable with their play, but am since realize they are truly "playing" and enjoying their interactions so I just butt out. If they get too involved or crazy, I do tell them to "stop", but that doesn't happen often.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I generally let the dogs figure it out if they can.... my wolfhound puppy natalie plays really rough and she is 130 lbs so 2.5X the size of my retrievers... when she gets out of hand where I really feel like the other dogs are getting annoyed she goes to her crate/pen for a time out... I am not angry at her or upset but we nice walk to her pen and she goes in for a few minutes until she calms down... she is like a two year old that doesn't know when to stop... 

amongst my other dogs.. I let it go until I think the energy level is so high that there could be a fight... other than that I let them have fun...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

My Woody is pretty wild / rough when he plays but he is getting better. We've got a close nieghbor who's dog also loves to play. These two dogs go at it all out!!! I just got back from a walk and the two of them had an absolute ball wrestling in the snow. But they have gotten into one or two fights over the years as a result of this play so you do have to keep an eye on them. Neither dog was hurt and it was very easy to break it up...but they really do love each other...there's no question about that.

One thing you do want to be careful with is taking off their collars before letting them interact. It doesn't happen often but if one dog gets tangled in the others collar it's possible the dog could suffocate.

It doesn't get much better than watching two high energy dogs playing and having the time of their lives.

Pete


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I learned a long time ago, to not let the dogs play too rough...after my friends and I trained our dogs for showring obedience, we let them play. Well, the rotties and the labs went too far and we almost had dog fights.... My Cookie was so adorable ....when her pups, George and Mantha would play too rough, she would pick up a squeaky toy and squeak it between them. The aggressive play would stop .... I do not want my dog's know that snapping at another dog is ok...I think it is a prelude to a dog fight....


----------

